# Snowdens E-Mail Anbieter Lavabit zum schließen gezwungen



## TempestX1 (9. August 2013)

*Snowdens E-Mail Anbieter Lavabit zum schließen gezwungen*

Wie nun öffentlich wurde musste der E-Mail Anbieter Lavabit schließen, da es der E-Mail Anbieter von Edward Snowden war.
Der Chef des E-Mail Anbieters, Ladar Levison, hätte die Wahl gehabt entweder den Dienst, welcher seit ca. zehn Jahren besteht zu schließen oder angeklagt zu werden wegen "Verbrechen gegen US-Amerikaner".
Der Dienst hatte zuletzt um die 350000 Nutzer und bot zudem Verschlüsselung von E-Mails an.

Auch die Firma Silent Circle, ein anderes Unternehmen teilte mit das es seinen E-Mail Dienst dicht macht.

Levision teilte zudem mit, das man darauf verzichten sollte private Daten bei Unternehmen zu speichern, welche eine Verbindung zu den USA haben.

Mehr Infos/Quelle:
Lavabit: E-Mail-Anbieter von Edward Snowden schließt und protestiert | heise online
USA zwingen Snowdens E-Mail-Dienst offenbar zur Aufgabe | Süddeutsche.de


----------



## debalz (9. August 2013)

*AW: Snowdens E-Mail Anbieter Lavabit zum schließen gezwungen*

Immer wieder frappierend, wie die US Regierung und die Sicherheitsbehörden Druck auf private Unternehmen machen können - 





> Das US-Recht erlaubt es den Sicherheitsdiensten, Firmen zu verpflichten,  dass sie die ihnen erteilten Anweisungen nicht öffentlich machen.





> Es handele sich um einen seltenen und vielleicht sogar einzigartigen  Fall, dass ein US-Unternehmen lieber seine Tätigkeit einstelle, als  einer Bitte von US-Behörden zur Herausgabe von Informationen nachzugeben


Der Anbieter ging den "edlen" Weg und schützte die Daten der Kunden indem er sein Geschäft aufgab - respect!
Man stelle sich nur vor die US Regierung wandelt sich nach der nächsten Wahl in eine rechtskonservative Regierung - dann könnte sie völlig legal unbequeme Firmen und Institutionen schließen oder zur bedingungslosen Mitarbeit zwingen. Da hört die Demokratie dann langsam auf zu existieren.


----------



## Multithread (9. August 2013)

*AW: Snowdens E-Mail Anbieter Lavabit zum schließen gezwungen*

Die Demokratie in den USA ist auch nicht mehr als eine farce.

Ein wunder das die Grossen Firmen wie Google und Apple die USA noch nicht verlassen haben, ich als CEO hätte schon längst den Firmensitz gewechselt, irgendwohin wo der Staat nicht an meine Daten will. zb. Schweiz, Kongo oder Monaco, Oder eben sonstwohin wo der Staat meine Daten nicht 'will'.


----------



## Freakless08 (9. August 2013)

debalz schrieb:


> Man stelle sich nur vor die US Regierung wandelt sich nach der nächsten Wahl in eine rechtskonservative Regierung - dann könnte sie völlig legal unbequeme Firmen und Institutionen schließen oder zur bedingungslosen Mitarbeit zwingen.


Eine Diktatur muss nicht rechts sein. Wer weiß schon ob wir uns nicht sogar in einer Art davon befinden. Die Massenmedien berichten doch fast alle das gleiche, meist nur das was dpa und co. ausspuckt. Es gibt noch immer Medien die selbst Recherche betreiben, aber die kann man womöglich auch an einer Hand abzählen...
Das werden wir womöglich erst in einigen (langen)  Jahren erfahren


----------



## MyArt (9. August 2013)

*AW: Snowdens E-Mail Anbieter Lavabit zum schließen gezwungen*

Welches Verbrechen gegen US-Amerikaner hat sich Levison den Schuldig gemacht?
Doch nicht etwa das er die Mails seiner Kunden verschlüsselt hat um somit den Zugriff der NSA und Konsorten zu verhindern?

Die Nutzer des E-Mail Dienstes hätten ja Terroristen sein können... Generalverdacht über jeden mal wieder!


Wo führt das wohl alles noch hin?


----------



## KastenBier (9. August 2013)

*AW: Snowdens E-Mail Anbieter Lavabit zum schließen gezwungen*

Wegen solcher Dinge, mag ich das Amiland nicht.


----------



## MOD6699 (9. August 2013)

*AW: Snowdens E-Mail Anbieter Lavabit zum schließen gezwungen*

Bin schwer enttäuscht mittlerweile nur noch vom Obama ... Man mag mich ja leichtgläubig nennen aber ich dachte ja mal wirklich er wäre ein guter Präsident


----------



## Skysnake (9. August 2013)

*AW: Snowdens E-Mail Anbieter Lavabit zum schließen gezwungen*

Abartig, EINFACH NUR ABARTIG! 

Aber auf jeden Fall ein sehr edles Handeln des Inhabers! Dafür meinen tiefsten Respekt!

Mal schauen, eventuell spende ich etwas, damit er sich dagegen wehren kann. Das kanns ja echt NICHT sein! 

Vielleicht will er ja nach Deutschland auswandern und hier seinen Dienst neu aufmachen.


----------



## TempestX1 (9. August 2013)

*AW: Snowdens E-Mail Anbieter Lavabit zum schließen gezwungen*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Vielleicht will er ja nach Deutschland auswandern und hier seinen Dienst neu aufmachen.


Deutschland ist wohl auch nicht besser was z.B. das Speichern anbetrifft.
Brüssel legitimiert Vorratsdatenspeicherung mit starker Nachfrage | heise online


----------



## Skysnake (9. August 2013)

*AW: Snowdens E-Mail Anbieter Lavabit zum schließen gezwungen*

Ja, aber bei uns könnte man den Laden nicht einfach dicht machen...

Und bei uns wird gegen die VDS durch die Piraten vorm BVG geklägt


----------



## alex2210 (9. August 2013)

*AW: Snowdens E-Mail Anbieter Lavabit zum schließen gezwungen*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Eine Diktatur muss nicht rechts sein. Wer weiß schon ob wir uns nicht sogar in einer Art davon befinden. Die Massenmedien berichten doch fast alle das gleiche, meist nur das was dpa und co. ausspuckt. Es gibt noch immer Medien die selbst Recherche betreiben, aber die kann man womöglich auch an einer Hand abzählen...
> Das werden wir womöglich erst in einigen (langen)  Jahren erfahren


Vorsicht, jetzt ist der Verfassungsschutz an uns dran 
Die heutigen Politiker verfehlen teils meilenweit Wünsche der Bevölkerung. Welche (große) Masse  an US Amerikanern hat denn gewollt überwacht zu werden ? Oder wir ? Ich erinnere mich nicht das gewollt zu haben. Bei den meisten wohl ebenso. Am Ende schweigen sich alle aus und vielleicht schauts ja wirklich dann so aus wie heute bei den Stasiakten. Ich möchte dann bitte "Lazlo" heißen.  Ein Rechtsstaat ist das in den USA eh schon lange nicht mehr. Ich würde statt "Land der unbegrenzten Möglichkeiten" eher den Slogan "Land der begrenzen Möglichkeiten, der Fettsucht, der Todesstrafe, der Waffen und der Überwachung" nennen. Und am Ende ist doch immer nur Russland schuld, wa ?  Die sind ja immer die undemokratischen, ne ?


----------



## Multithread (9. August 2013)

*AW: Snowdens E-Mail Anbieter Lavabit zum schließen gezwungen*



TempestX1 schrieb:


> Deutschland ist wohl auch nicht besser was z.B. das Speichern anbetrifft.
> Brüssel legitimiert Vorratsdatenspeicherung mit starker Nachfrage | heise online


Ja, es gibt leider zu wenige Länder wo keine Vorratsdatespeicherung betrieben wird.

In der Schweiz wird das auch betrieben, da müssen die Betreiber aber anscheinend auch an die Bürger auskunft geben, wenn ein Schriftliches Gesuch gestellt wird.

E:Ja, die Piratenpartei sollte da mal etwas schwung rein bringen


----------



## Ahab (9. August 2013)

*AW: Snowdens E-Mail Anbieter Lavabit zum schließen gezwungen*

Sehr sehr unheimlich...


----------



## kühlprofi (9. August 2013)

*AW: Snowdens E-Mail Anbieter Lavabit zum schließen gezwungen*



Multithread schrieb:


> Ja, es gibt leider zu wenige Länder wo keine Vorratsdatespeicherung betrieben wird.
> 
> In der Schweiz wird das auch betrieben, da müssen die Betreiber aber anscheinend auch an die Bürger auskunft geben, wenn ein Schriftliches Gesuch gestellt wird.
> 
> E:Ja, die Piratenpartei sollte da mal etwas schwung rein bringen




Auch in der Schweiz wird tagtäglich fleissig abgehört


----------



## Combi (9. August 2013)

*AW: Snowdens E-Mail Anbieter Lavabit zum schließen gezwungen*

Obama...Osama......
merkt ihr es?nur ein buchstabe....
der eine terror mit bomben,der andere terror durch die regierung.
einen jagen se jahrelang,der andere sitzt im weissen haus...welche ironie...


----------



## Robonator (9. August 2013)

*AW: Snowdens E-Mail Anbieter Lavabit zum schließen gezwungen*



Multithread schrieb:


> Die Demokratie in den USA ist auch nicht mehr als eine farce.
> 
> Ein wunder das die Grossen Firmen wie Google und Apple die USA noch nicht verlassen haben, ich als CEO hätte schon längst den Firmensitz gewechselt, irgendwohin wo der Staat nicht an meine Daten will. zb. Schweiz, Kongo oder Monaco, Oder eben sonstwohin wo der Staat meine Daten nicht 'will'.


 
Erinnert mich grad stark hierran: http://images.topix.com/gallery/up-C2QF1EFH47FG4D7M.jpg

Zu den Firmen: Die verdienen tonnenweise an Kohle dort und haben auch einen gewissen Machteinfluss. Kein Wunder das sie dort nicht wegziehen.


----------



## debalz (9. August 2013)

*AW: Snowdens E-Mail Anbieter Lavabit zum schließen gezwungen*

mein nächster guter Vorsatz für dieses Jahr: einen sicheren Email-Anbieter und eine sichere Suchmaschine suchen und einrichten (z.B. startpage.com)


----------



## antic (9. August 2013)

*AW: Snowdens E-Mail Anbieter Lavabit zum schließen gezwungen*

Solange du Windows benutzt, wird dir ein sicherer Mail anbieter auch nicht viel bringen.

MS würde eine super PR aktion starten, wenn sie sich gegen die Datenklauerei wehren würde. Da wäre das W8 und Xbone debakel sofort vergessen^^


----------



## ΔΣΛ (9. August 2013)

*AW: Snowdens E-Mail Anbieter Lavabit zum schließen gezwungen*



KastenBier schrieb:


> Wegen solcher Dinge, mag ich das Amiland nicht.


 In die USA würde ich auch nicht freiwillig einreisen wollen, schon alleine weil dort jeder labile Vollpfosten sich ohne Schwierigkeiten ne Waffe kaufen kann.
Ich verstehe sowieso nicht warum dort viele hin wollen...


----------



## Evandar (9. August 2013)

*AW: Snowdens E-Mail Anbieter Lavabit zum schließen gezwungen*

Geheim Verträge, geheim Gerichte und sagen darf man dazu auch nichts ... was soll den der Scheiß immer?

Ich denke wir leben in einer Demokratie? Wie soll man sich denn eine Meinung bilden können, wenn jede möchte gern Weltretter Stelle der Regierung alles geheim halten will? Welcher schwachsinniger Politiker hat mit diesen Blödsinn nur angefangen? 

Wenn es eine Anschuldigung gibt, dann hat das öffentlich gehandhabt zu werden und nicht im stillen Kämmerchen! Die Öffentlichkeit sollte ja wohl ein Recht darauf haben zu erfahren was ihre Staatsorgane da tun!


----------



## Dre (9. August 2013)

*AW: Snowdens E-Mail Anbieter Lavabit zum schließen gezwungen*

Hab diese Neuigkeit schon heute morgen mit einigem Entsetzen in den google news gesehen. Warte seither vergeblich darauf, dass die Redaktion hier auf pcgh dazu was bringt. 

Meiner Meinung nach mindestens IT-News der Woche, pcgh was ist da los?!


----------



## locojens (9. August 2013)

*AW: Snowdens E-Mail Anbieter Lavabit zum schließen gezwungen*

Gruselig was in diesem fernen Land so vorgeht (welches uns als Computeruser näher zu sein scheint als man sich das wünscht). 
Aber ich spreche dem Inhaber der Firma auch meinen Respekt aus das er lieber den "Laden" schließt als die Daten rauszurücken.

Aber hier den Herrn Obama an den Pranger zu stellen ist auch nicht wirklich zielführend. Wer glaubt denn wirklich noch daran, das der "mächtigste Mann der Welt" wirklich was zu sagen hat?
Da Regiert das Geld und die Gier nach Rohstoffen und nochmal das Geld.


----------



## Unleashed (9. August 2013)

*AW: Snowdens E-Mail Anbieter Lavabit zum schließen gezwungen*

cool einer meiner emails sind nun futsch...

hoffentlich hat snowden keinen steam account.


----------



## FrozenLayer (9. August 2013)

*AW: Snowdens E-Mail Anbieter Lavabit zum schließen gezwungen*

Dann wärst du bestimmt wegen Landesverrat ein paar Jahrzehnte ich den Bau gewandert, deine Verwandtschaft trägt die Kosten des Verfahrens. ;D


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (9. August 2013)

*AW: Snowdens E-Mail Anbieter Lavabit zum schließen gezwungen*

ich kannte Lavabit bis zu dieser News garnicht 

Edit: Wurde der Thread aufgeräumt mir kommt er plötzlich so leer vor ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2013)

*AW: Snowdens E-Mail Anbieter Lavabit zum schließen gezwungen*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Edit: Wurde der Thread aufgeräumt mir kommt er plötzlich so leer vor ?


 
Die NSA hat durchgewischt.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (9. August 2013)

*AW: Snowdens E-Mail Anbieter Lavabit zum schließen gezwungen*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die NSA hat durchgewischt.


 


Hoffentlich wird Steam nicht geschlossen


----------



## Lui (9. August 2013)

*AW: Snowdens E-Mail Anbieter Lavabit zum schließen gezwungen*

Nationale Sicherheit!! Mit diesen Wörtern kann man alles rechtfertigen!1! -.-


----------



## acas21 (9. August 2013)

*AW: Snowdens E-Mail Anbieter Lavabit zum schließen gezwungen*

Ah. Jetzt verstehe ich auch warum ich keine Mails mehr abrufen konnte... 

Wenn Snowden nun gerne Burger isst, schliessen dann demnächst auch MCD und BK? So langsam kommt man sich vor wie in einem sehr schlechten Film....


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (10. August 2013)

*AW: Snowdens E-Mail Anbieter Lavabit zum schließen gezwungen*



Combi schrieb:


> Obama...Osama......
> merkt ihr es?nur ein buchstabe....
> der eine terror mit bomben,der andere terror durch die regierung.
> einen jagen se jahrelang,der andere sitzt im weissen haus...welche ironie...


Nanananana, jetzt bleib mal auf dem Boden. Der Vergleich war ein himmelweiter Griff ins Klo. Oder bildet die US-Army mittlerweile Selbstmordattentäter aus und zielt damit ausschließlich auf Passanten? Legen die USA in ihrem eigenen Land Minen mit Teddybären aus, um gezielt Kinder zu töten, um den Hass auf eine andere Gruppierung zu lenken?
Bei solchen Vergleichen platzt mir der Kragen, irgendwo muss man doch erkennen, wann es geschmacklos wird. Obama hat viel falsch gemacht, aber ein Vergleich mit Osama bin Laden ist unterste Schublade, allerunterste. 
Dass sowas noch gutgeheißen wird, kann ich nicht verstehen. So leid es mir tut.

So, nun btt:
ich hoffe, dass man auch am anderen Ende des "großen Teichs" mal aufwacht und etwas gegen die Überwachung unternimmt. Richtig sauer sind die da drüben ja nicht, lediglich das Vertrauen in die Regierung sinkt. Ich kann das nicht nachvollziehen, aber solange die Geheimdienste machen dürfen, was sie wollen, wird sich eben nicht viel daran ändern. Die sollten mal langsam an die Leine genommen werden - und Obama sollte realisieren, dass er nicht dauerhaft an seinem Konfrontationskurs festhalten kann.
Es ist eigentlich eine Schande, wenn man bedenkt, dass die USA genau zu dem geworden sind, was ihre ehemaligen Gründungsväter um alles in der Welt verachtet haben. Was ist heute noch übrig von der Freiheit des einzelnen? Man versucht, an Traditionellem festzuhalten, wie der US-amerikanischen Verfassung, merkt aber nicht, dass dieses aufgeblähte Sammelsurium an Gesetzen mittlerweile stark überholt ist. Man hält am Waffenwahn fest, obwohl heute kein Mensch mehr eine Handfeuerwaffe zur privaten Selbstverteidigung benötigt...
Ich hoffe, dass sich daran bald etwas ändern wird. Aber ich glaube, dass die US-Amerikaner zu sehr von ihrem Patriotismus geblendet sind, um das zu bemerken. Es ist eine Schande...
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## belle (10. August 2013)

*AW: Snowdens E-Mail Anbieter Lavabit zum schließen gezwungen*



MOD6699 schrieb:


> Bin schwer enttäuscht mittlerweile nur noch vom Obama ...


 Das liegt nicht nur an Obama, das machen die Amis schon länger... Das weis man seit Akte X.


----------



## Skysnake (10. August 2013)

*AW: Snowdens E-Mail Anbieter Lavabit zum schließen gezwungen*



cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> Nanananana, jetzt bleib mal auf dem Boden. Der Vergleich war ein himmelweiter Griff ins Klo. Oder bildet die US-Army mittlerweile Selbstmordattentäter aus und zielt damit ausschließlich auf Passanten? Legen die USA in ihrem eigenen Land Minen mit Teddybären aus, um gezielt Kinder zu töten, um den Hass auf eine andere Gruppierung zu lenken?
> Bei solchen Vergleichen platzt mir der Kragen, irgendwo muss man doch erkennen, wann es geschmacklos wird. Obama hat viel falsch gemacht, aber ein Vergleich mit Osama bin Laden ist unterste Schublade, allerunterste.
> Dass sowas noch gutgeheißen wird, kann ich nicht verstehen. So leid es mir tut.


Das sehen die auf der anderen Seite aber teilweise komplett anders. 
Denk mal an den Fall mit dem Heli den Manning aufgedeckt hat.
Denk an das Foltergefängnis im Irak
Denk an die Drohnenangriffe bei denen auch Zivilisten getötet werden in den verschiedenen Ländern
usw usw

Also so manch betroffener wird dir sagen, dass die USA keinen Deut besser wären, nein sogar noch schlimmer, weil von der Welt "gedeckt". Ob das jetzt objektiv "richtig" oder "falsch" ist, ich denke das kann und darf man gar nicht miteinander aufrechnen, ist dabei eigentlich scheis egal. Die Leute empfinden so, und DAS gibt den Demagogen und Hetzern macht. Amerika sägt da fortlaufend an dem Ast auf dem Sie selbst sitzen und schafft Jahr für Jahr für Jahr eine neue Generation von Selbstmördern und "heiligigen" Kriegern...

Und das schlimme daran ist, Sie merken es nichtmal...


----------



## Freakless08 (10. August 2013)

*AW: Snowdens E-Mail Anbieter Lavabit zum schließen gezwungen*



cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> Nanananana, jetzt bleib mal auf dem Boden. Der Vergleich war ein himmelweiter Griff ins Klo. Oder bildet die US-Army mittlerweile Selbstmordattentäter aus und zielt damit ausschließlich auf Passanten? Legen die USA in ihrem eigenen Land Minen mit Teddybären aus, um gezielt Kinder zu töten, um den Hass auf eine andere Gruppierung zu lenken?


Und die USA macht das anders und schießt nicht auf Zivilisten, lässt Zivilisten in Gefängnissen nicht foltern und bombadiert auch keine Schulen (und redet sich danach auch nicht raus das es ein versehen war und angelich dort gefährliche Waffen gelagert wurden - war irgendwann 2001/2002 in der Zeitung)?
Zudem war Osama Bin Laden in den 80er verbündeter der USA und hat (mit Unterstützung der USA - Geld und Waffen) Kriege geführt.
Terroristenführer und Ehemann von vier Frauen: Wer war Osama bin Laden? - Nachrichten, Kommentare, Bilder aus Deutschland und der Welt | noz.de

Außerdem hört man doch oft genug in den Medien das Angriffe (auch mit Drohnen) geflogen werden und dabei dann mutmaßliche Terroristen getötet wurden.
Am besten machst du dich jetzt mal schlau was "mutmaßlich" bedeutet.....
Nämlich es könnte sein das es Terroristen sind, aber die Info kann auch komplett falsch sein und es sind einfache Zivilisten. Wir können es nicht genau sagen weil wir es selbst nicht wissen, schicken aber trotzdem einfach mal Bomben in das Haus.
Besser wir killen tausende Zivilisten mal vorsorglich.


----------



## Teutonnen (10. August 2013)

*AW: Snowdens E-Mail Anbieter Lavabit zum schließen gezwungen*



cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> Nanananana, jetzt bleib mal auf dem Boden. Der Vergleich war ein himmelweiter Griff ins Klo. Oder bildet die US-Army mittlerweile Selbstmordattentäter aus und zielt damit ausschließlich auf Passanten? Legen die USA in ihrem eigenen Land Minen mit Teddybären aus, um gezielt Kinder zu töten, um den Hass auf eine andere Gruppierung zu lenken?


 
In ihrem eigenen Land nicht, die exportieren sowas gleich in den mittleren Osten...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d-PV4lozgP8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Festplatte (10. August 2013)

*AW: Snowdens E-Mail Anbieter Lavabit zum schließen gezwungen*

Einfach nur Respekt für den Chef, schützt lieber die Daten seiner Kunden, gibt dafür aber sein Geschäft auf.


----------



## belle (10. August 2013)

*AW: Snowdens E-Mail Anbieter Lavabit zum schließen gezwungen*

Bradley Manning ist ein Sympathieträger und hat vielen Leuten die Augen geöffnet. Krieg ist schon immer eine schmutzige Tatsache gewesen. Er hätte wissen müssen, dass es Landesverrat und Spionage ist, wenn Geheimnisse die Armee verlassen. Das ist seit Jahrtausenden so.


----------



## Teutonnen (10. August 2013)

*AW: Snowdens E-Mail Anbieter Lavabit zum schließen gezwungen*

Es geht ja primär nicht darum, was die USA jetzt mit Manning machen, sondern darum, was er genau öffentlich gemacht hat (i.m.o. ein Völkermord)


----------



## jamie (10. August 2013)

*AW: Snowdens E-Mail Anbieter Lavabit zum schließen gezwungen*

Der Chef von LavaBit verdient meinen vollen Respekt! Guter Mann!
Die US-Politik erregt bei mir nur Ekel.


----------



## BrainChecker (11. August 2013)

*AW: Snowdens E-Mail Anbieter Lavabit zum schließen gezwungen*

Die Leute von Lavabit verdienen meine höchste Anerkennung. Das nenne ich wahre Größe, bleibt zu hoffen, dass sie andere Wege finden sich und ihre Familien zu versorgen 

Zu dieser ganzen netten Diskussion hier:
Ich bin wohl definitiv kein Anti-Amerikaner (ich kenne einige Leute dort und es gibt dort großartige Firmen und Institutionen) aber ich erschrecke immer wieder, wie positiv trotz all der Vorkommnisse in den letzten Jahren die Stimmung gegenüber der USA ist.
Klar hat es sich in den letzen Jahren ein Stück weit gewandelt, doch besonders im Bezug auf Obama finde ich die öffentliche Wahrnehmung teilweise wirklich schockierend.
I.M.O. ist Obama, zumindest für Nicht-Amerikaner die nicht von Obama-Care und den eventuell verbesserten Waffengesetzen profitieren, in vielerlei Hinsicht schlimmer als es Bush jemals war.
Das klingt jetzt vielleicht sehr drastisch angesichts Guantanamo, Irak, Afghanistan etc., aber Obama ist mit seinen illegalen "Drohnenkriegen" in Pakistan und anderen Ländern, dem ganzen (deutlich aufgestockten) Überwachungskram usw. auch nicht gerade besser als sein "so viel böserer" Vorgänger, zumal er so politisch unzurechnungsfähig bleibt.
Das Problem liegt für mich aber in der Weise wie es Obama macht. Während Bush immer verhältnismäßig offensiv und dadurch beinahe ehrlich (im Sinne von halbwegs einschätzbar) war, grinst sich unser Friedensnobelpreisträger vor der Kamera einen ab, während sein Stab im Hinterzimmer schonmal damit fortfährt darüber nachzudenken wie man die Weltöffentlichkeit noch mehr veräppeln könnte.
Ein wahrhaft vorbildliches Verhalten für den (laut Forbes) mächtigsten Mann der Welt


----------



## Teutonnen (11. August 2013)

*AW: Snowdens E-Mail Anbieter Lavabit zum schließen gezwungen*

Wie kann man denn die USA auch hassen, BF und CoD kommen von da!!1!11einseinself


Naja ich machs mittlerweile nur noch so:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RNZBzZuXZKk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Axonia (11. August 2013)

Unglaublich. Und jedes mal denke ich mir, schlimmer kann's nimma werden. 
Wie können die Staaten gegen Unternehmen so eine Macht haben ? Das darf einfach nicht sein. 
Und wehren können sie sich ja sowieso nicht. 
Jetzt ist hier die rede von einem recht "kleinen" Unternehmen. 
Yahoo, google, Amazon, Apple &Co können aber nicht einfach sagen: Alles klar, schließen wir den den Laden einfach".


----------



## Slezer (11. August 2013)

*AW: Snowdens E-Mail Anbieter Lavabit zum schließen gezwungen*

Könnten sie...


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (11. August 2013)

*AW: Snowdens E-Mail Anbieter Lavabit zum schließen gezwungen*

Und die USA wundern sich?
Erst, das ihnen in den arabischen/islamischen Ländern Antipathie und Hass entgegen schlagen.
Und nun auch in verbündeten Ländern?
Ja, kein Wunder! Wie man in den Wald hinein ruft, so schallt es heraus!


----------



## Spookryder (12. August 2013)

*AW: Snowdens E-Mail Anbieter Lavabit zum schließen gezwungen*

Das Amerikanische Oberhaupt ist nur eine Marionette die von 5-7 fingern gelenkt wird.

Man könnte sich nur mal als beispiel nennen mit dem neunten elften, hieß es da nicht am Ende sogar DAS ES die EIGENEN LEUTE waren, also mit drinnen gehongen haben ?

Ganz Ehrlich sowas darf man nicht durchkommen lassen und es kann echt nicht wahr sein das die vereinigten STAATEN gegen unzählige Gesetze verstossen dürfen.

Die ganze Welt muss sich an GESETZE halten, nur die AMIS dürfen machen was sie wollen.

Langsam sollte sich die UNO mal dazu einschalten.!

Hallo WELT werdet mal wach !!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. August 2013)

*AW: Snowdens E-Mail Anbieter Lavabit zum schließen gezwungen*

Fakt ist nun mal, dass Snowden nach US Recht Geheimnisse verraten hat. Das darf er nicht und dafür muss er sich nun mal verantworten.
Um welchen Inhalt es dabei geht, ist erst mal sekundär.
Was würde der BND machen, wenn dessen Geheimnisse ausgeplaudert werden? Was würde Deutschland machen?


----------



## kühlprofi (12. August 2013)

*AW: Snowdens E-Mail Anbieter Lavabit zum schließen gezwungen*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Fakt ist nun mal, dass Snowden nach US Recht Geheimnisse verraten hat. Das darf er nicht und dafür muss er sich nun mal verantworten.
> Um welchen Inhalt es dabei geht, ist erst mal sekundär.
> Was würde der BND machen, wenn dessen Geheimnisse ausgeplaudert werden? Was würde Deutschland machen?



Du hast Recht, einerseits müssten nun seine Vergehen geahnded werden, gleichzeitig ebenfalls die Vorwürfe an die NSA überprüft werden.
Keine Ahnung was Deutschland machen würde, wohl dasselbe wie die USA - alles unter den Teppich kehren und weiterschlafen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. August 2013)

*AW: Snowdens E-Mail Anbieter Lavabit zum schließen gezwungen*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Du hast Recht, einerseits müssten nun seine Vergehen geahnded werden, gleichzeitig ebenfalls die Vorwürfe an die NSA überprüft werden.
> Keine Ahnung was Deutschland machen würde, wohl dasselbe wie die USA - alles unter den Teppich kehren und weiterschlafen.


 
Snowden hat ja eben durch seine Veröffentlichungen gezeigt, was die NSA macht. Dass sie alles und jeden bespitzelt.
Die Frage ist nun, ob das, was die NSA gemacht hat, nach US Recht illegal war oder nicht.
Denn es gibt ja kein Gesetz, das dem Geheimdienst verbietet, andere Staaten auszuspionieren (denn das ist ja der Job des Geheimdienstes), dabei ist es egal, ob es ein befreundetet oder feindlicher Staat ist.
So betrachtet ist es legitim, was die NSA gemacht hat und was Snowden gemacht hat, ist auch Sicht der US Regierung illegal (so sieht es halt aus).
Wenn jetzt Deutschland und andere Staaten das nicht gut finde, was die NSA macht/gemacht hat, dann sollen sie "verdammt noch mal die Eier haben" das auch zu sagen und nicht zu kuschen, sondern offen Kritik äußern und sich mal mit Snowden genauer unterhalten. Ich habe keine Probleme, dass Deutschland Snowden im Rahmen der Aufklärung Aufenthaltsrecht genehmigt.
Andererseits denke ich aber, dass die CIA schon irgendwo ein Eingreifteam hocken hat, das nur darauf wartet, dass Snowden irgendwo hingebracht wird, wo sie an ihn ran kommen und dann wird er mit einem Sack übern Kopf gekidnappt und wer weiß wohin gebracht.

Ich erwarte also, dass Deutschland alles daran setzt, die Sache aufzuklären und auch die "Mittäterschaft" des BND offen zu legen.


----------



## Adi1 (12. August 2013)

*AW: Snowdens E-Mail Anbieter Lavabit zum schließen gezwungen*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich erwarte also, dass Deutschland alles daran setzt, die Sache aufzuklären und auch die "Mittäterschaft" des BND offen zu legen.


 
Da kannst Du warten bis Du grün wirst, da wird eher im Grundgesetz, die Erde ist ne Scheibe .


----------



## Spookryder (12. August 2013)

*AW: Snowdens E-Mail Anbieter Lavabit zum schließen gezwungen*

Ich meinte es einfach nur was oder wieso es die Staaten dazu kommen lassen das es überhaupt so weit kommt, wo ist die Gerechtigkeit ?

Der Mann hatte seinem Email Portal sein Leben gewidmet und dann machen die es einfach zu und sagen das er der Verräter ist, nein sry sowas kann echt nicht sein.

Der Mann wollte einfach nur die Privatsphäre von allen anderen Kunden schützen und dann heisst es gleich das er ein Landesveräter ist ? Was gehtn ab , die hätten sich doch einfach nur die daten des einzelnenen Snowden holen sollen also von seinem account und mehr nicht, warum muss ein Mensch drunter leiden der absolut nichts dafür kann.


----------



## Adi1 (12. August 2013)

*AW: Snowdens E-Mail Anbieter Lavabit zum schließen gezwungen*

Es geht um die "Nationale Sicherheit", dieses Argument stellt quasi einen Freifahrtschein aus,
wie fragte Georg W. Bush ? Entweder Ihr seit mit uns oder gegen uns .


----------



## Skysnake (12. August 2013)

*AW: Snowdens E-Mail Anbieter Lavabit zum schließen gezwungen*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Fakt ist nun mal, dass Snowden nach US Recht Geheimnisse verraten hat. Das darf er nicht und dafür muss er sich nun mal verantworten.
> Um welchen Inhalt es dabei geht, ist erst mal sekundär.
> Was würde der BND machen, wenn dessen Geheimnisse ausgeplaudert werden? Was würde Deutschland machen?


 Deswegen ist es ja so wichtig, das es einen "Whistleblower-Schutz" gibt, und dafür setzen sich Gott sei Dank auch Parteien und Organisationen wie die Piraten und CCC(bin mir nicht 100% sicher) ein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. August 2013)

*AW: Snowdens E-Mail Anbieter Lavabit zum schließen gezwungen*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Da kannst Du warten bis Du grün wirst, da wird eher im Grundgesetz, die Erde ist ne Scheibe .


 
Tja, dann muss die aktuelle Regierungskoalition ausgetauscht werden.
Weg mir den Marionetten.



Adi1 schrieb:


> Es geht um die "Nationale Sicherheit", dieses Argument stellt quasi einen Freifahrtschein aus,
> wie fragte Georg W. Bush ? Entweder Ihr seit mit uns oder gegen uns .


 
Trotzdem ist es immer noch ein Rechtsstaat. Ohne rechtliche Grundlage kann George noch so "National Sicherheit" brüllen, ich poche auf die verfassungsmäßigen Rechte und zeige ihm meine Mütze. 
Schlimm ist nur, dass der USA Partiot Act immer noch aktiv ist und Obama ihn letztens sogar noch verlängert hat. 



Skysnake schrieb:


> Deswegen ist es ja so wichtig, das es einen "Whistleblower-Schutz" gibt, und dafür setzen sich Gott sei Dank auch Parteien und Organisationen wie die Piraten und CCC(bin mir nicht 100% sicher) ein.


 
Und wer definiert, was ein "Whistleblower" ist?

Was ist denn, wenn ein Angehöriger der US Streitkräfte in den Iran fliegt und dort erklärt, wie man die US Drohnen zum Absturz bringen kann, ohne sie abschießen zu müssen?
Aus Sicht des Irans ist der Mann ein Whistleblower". Aus Sicht des Westens eher ein Verräter.


----------



## Skysnake (12. August 2013)

*AW: Snowdens E-Mail Anbieter Lavabit zum schließen gezwungen*

Das ist eine Frage, die die Gesellschaft klären muss.

Im Prinzip läuft es auf das Gleiche hinaus, wie die Pflicht zur Dienstverweigerung jedes Soldaten, wenn der Befehl nicht rechtmäßig ist.

Man muss halt klare Normen und Werte definieren, UND vor allem eine zentrale/überschaubare dezentrale Anzahl an Anlaufstellen schaffen, bei denen KOSTENLOS! und mit der Gewissheit keine Strafverfolgung fürchten zu müssen Richter prüfen können, ob etwas dran ist.

Also Quasi eine Gerichtsverhandlung unter Ausschluss der Öffentlichkeit die nur dazu dient zu klären, ob es sich um jemanden handelt, der als Whistleblower gilt.

Wichtig ist hierbei, dass diese Ebene sehr stark kontrolliert wird, und unabhängig gemacht wird. Also z.B.
Maximale "Amtszeit" von 4/8 Jahren, danach "Amtsverbot" -> Korrupte Teilnehmer werden relativ schnell entsorgt
Paritätisches Vorschlagsrecht der Stellen durch Politik und ausgewählte nonGovOrgs -> STrukturen werden aufgebrochen
Strafrechliche Konsequenzen für "Richter" die berechtigte Whisteblower den Schutz abgelehnt haben. -> STrukturen die Vertuschen wollen werden dafür spätestens nach 4/8 JAhren zur Verantwortung gezogen.

Um einen "Missbrauch" durch ständiges anrufen des "Gerichts" zu verhindern limitieren des Anruferechts auf 1 Fall/Jahr/Bürger


----------



## razzor1984 (12. August 2013)

*AW: Snowdens E-Mail Anbieter Lavabit zum schließen gezwungen*



TempestX1 schrieb:


> Deutschland ist wohl auch nicht besser was z.B. das Speichern anbetrifft.
> Brüssel legitimiert Vorratsdatenspeicherung mit starker Nachfrage | heise online


 
 Die VDS ist ja nur ein kleiner sichtbarer Bereich, viel mehr wird ja nach dem Staubsaugerverfahren direkt an den Backbones die Daten abgegriffen. Warum also VDS ? Weil man die Verbindungsdaten ja dann direkt frei Haus in Datenbanken ablegen kann ohne diese erst aus dem Rohdaten-Müll herauszufilter. Gemacht wird es, nur die Crossreferenzierung ist aufwendig, mit steigender Rechenleistung wird dies dann noch leichter werden. 

@Topic:
He fucked the wrong STATE 
Wenn jemand den Film  Enemy of the state kennt, dann wisst ihr was machbar war! (Manche sache warn ein bisschen überzeichnet, aber recht gut von der IDEE her ^^)
Denke, dass es in Zukunft bald gar keinen Datenschutz mehr geben wird! Wenn es so weiter geht dann ist es bald obsolent, auf verschlüsselung wird keinen wert gelegt.


----------



## Adi1 (13. August 2013)

*AW: Snowdens E-Mail Anbieter Lavabit zum schließen gezwungen*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Tja, dann muss die aktuelle Regierungskoalition ausgetauscht werden.
> Weg mir den Marionetten.


 
Und ? Welche Alternative könntest Du denn anbieten ?
Rot-Grün, Rot-Gelb, Schwarz -Grün usw. ?

Alle derzeitigen Parteien im Bundestag sind doch mit den vorherrschenden Bedingungen zufrieden.
Keine Krähe hakt der anderen ein Auge aus, solange die Pfründe gesichert sind .


----------



## Two-Face (13. August 2013)

*AW: Snowdens E-Mail Anbieter Lavabit zum schließen gezwungen*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Und ? Welche Alternative könntest Du denn anbieten ?
> Rot-Grün, Rot-Gelb, Schwarz -Grün usw. ?


 
Schlimmer als die jetzige Regierung kann es nicht werden.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (13. August 2013)

*AW: Snowdens E-Mail Anbieter Lavabit zum schließen gezwungen*

Ja sowas stellt eine Weltmacht dar, hat aber eine IQ von einem 5 jährigen, erschreckend.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (13. August 2013)

*AW: Snowdens E-Mail Anbieter Lavabit zum schließen gezwungen*

Wundert Dich das? In der Masse siegt immer die Dummheit. Und die Weltmacht USA hat mehr als 200 Millionen Bürger. Da kann nicht mehr als ein IQ von 5 bei rauskommen...


----------



## Skysnake (13. August 2013)

*AW: Snowdens E-Mail Anbieter Lavabit zum schließen gezwungen*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Und ? Welche Alternative könntest Du denn anbieten ?
> Rot-Grün, Rot-Gelb, Schwarz -Grün usw. ?
> 
> Alle derzeitigen Parteien im Bundestag sind doch mit den vorherrschenden Bedingungen zufrieden.
> Keine Krähe hakt der anderen ein Auge aus, solange die Pfründe gesichert sind .


 Ja, alle die aktuell im Bundestag sitzen kannste knicken, aber da gibts ja so was Orangenes, dem man vielleicht mal eine Chance geben sollte, schlimmer als nicht wählen, oder die die schon dran sind kanns ja eigentlich nicht werden


----------



## Voodoo2 (14. August 2013)

*AW: Snowdens E-Mail Anbieter Lavabit zum schließen gezwungen*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Schlimmer als die jetzige Regierung kann es nicht werden.


 

angelo und schäufele nein danke


----------



## OberstFleischer (14. August 2013)

*AW: Snowdens E-Mail Anbieter Lavabit zum schließen gezwungen*

*Mein Respekt hat er jedenfalls* 
Es ist nicht leicht, sich zu entscheiden: Entweder mitschuldig zu werden an Verbrechen gegen das amerikanische Volk, oder zehn Jahre harte Arbeit aufzugeben... 

Webseite:  Lavabit

*Übersetzung ins Deutsche:*

_Meine kollegialen Benutzer,

Ich bin gezwungen worden eine schwere Entscheidung zu treffen: beteiligt  an einem Verbrechen gegen das amerikanische Volk zu sein, oder von 10  Jahre harter Arbeit mich zu verabschieden, in dem ich Lavabit schliesse.  Nach intensiver Gewissensprüfung habe ich entschieden den Betrieb zu  suspendieren. Ich wünschte ich könnte auf legaler Weise die Ereignisse  die zu meiner Entscheidung führten mit euch teilen. Ich kann nicht. Ich  meine ihr habt das Recht zu wissen was los ist -- der erste  Zusatzartikel der Verfassung soll angeblich die Freiheit über solche  Ereignisse zu sprechen garantieren. Leider hat der Kongress ein Gesetz  dagegen verabschiedet. So wie die Situation gerade sich ergibt, kann ich  nicht meine Erfahrung der letzten sechs Wochen mit euch teilen, obwohl  ich zwei Mal die entsprechenden Anträge stellte.

Was wird jetzt passieren? Wir haben bereits die Schriftstücke die  notwendig sind vorbereitet, um die Verfassung im Fourth Circuit Court of  Appeals wiederherzustellen. Eine für uns günstige Entscheidung würde es  ermöglichen Lavabit als amerikanische Firma wiederzubeleben.

Diese Erfahrung hat mir eine sehr wichtige Lektion gelehrt: Ohne Handeln  des Kongress oder einem juristischen Präzedenzfall, *empfehle ich sehr  eindringlich seine privaten Daten keiner Firma anzuvertrauen, die enge  Verbindungen zu den Vereinigten Staaten hat.* 

Aufrichtig handelnd,

Ladar Levison

Eigentümer und Betreiber, Lavabit LLC

Die Verfassung zu verteidigen ist teuer: Helft uns in dem ihr für den Lavabit juristischen Verteidigungsfonds spendet._


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (14. August 2013)

*AW: Snowdens E-Mail Anbieter Lavabit zum schließen gezwungen*

Autsch. Wenn man wirklich auf den eigenen Ruf bedacht ist (und für welchen Politiker gilt das nicht?), das sind die offensichtlich versteckten Andeutungen und das, was zwischen den Zeilen steht zusammen mit dem geschriebenen Text eine Ohrfeige für den US-Präsidenten und den Kongress. Dafür verdient Ladar Levison meinen Respekt.


----------



## eRaTitan (14. August 2013)

*AW: Snowdens E-Mail Anbieter Lavabit zum schließen gezwungen*

Wie Lächerlich ist das den?!


----------



## kühlprofi (14. August 2013)

*AW: Snowdens E-Mail Anbieter Lavabit zum schließen gezwungen*

_Passt ja irgendwie zum Topic :_
_Ein zu Ehren Snowden gewidtmetes Flashgame_

_www.*eddysrun*.com_


----------



## OberstFleischer (15. August 2013)

*AW: Snowdens E-Mail Anbieter Lavabit zum schließen gezwungen*

Auch die Firma Silent Circle mit ihrem sicheren Maildienst steigen aus und haben im Interesse ihrer Kunden, gleich die Server  mit den dort gespeicherten E-Mails zerstört. Sie seien unwiderruflich  weg !!! 
Silent Circle sees 'writing on the wall,' shuts down secure email service | The Verge  

Mr. "DotCom" Kim Schmitz versucht sich noch daran: Lavabit und Silent Circle: Mega und die Schwierigkeiten verschlüsselter E-Mail - Golem.de


----------



## Skysnake (15. August 2013)

*AW: Snowdens E-Mail Anbieter Lavabit zum schließen gezwungen*

Der hat ja auch eh nichts zu verlieren


----------



## OberstFleischer (17. August 2013)

*AW: Snowdens E-Mail Anbieter Lavabit zum schließen gezwungen*

Derart privates wie Mail's ihm anzuvertrauen, ist nicht die klügste Idee die man haben kann. 
Meine Meinung dazu: Er könnte sich eine Hintertür offen lassen und die Daten verkaufen. 

Passt auch gut dazu: http://www.zeit.de/digital/internet/2013-08/tor-hidden-services-malware-fbi


----------

